# 10 Health Experts who endorse E-Cigarettes



## kimbo (7/4/15)

http://vapers.org.uk/10-health-experts-who-endorse-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

kimbo said:


> http://vapers.org.uk/10-health-experts-who-endorse-e-cigarettes/



Super article @kimbo 
Thanks for sharing
Nice to see Dr Farsalinos in that list

This is actually a great page to point e-cig naysayers to


----------

